# NO NIDH  [Nine Treasures]



## pk70 (Feb 3, 2009)

*NOU NIDH*

*(Dedicated to Kiram ji)*

*Gurbani infuses in the hearts of the followers the unconditional love for the Creator, it helps them to remain imbued with the Lord while living right in His created world unlike Sanyaasis or Monks. People are targets of many things.  His world exceedingly influenced by His created Maya in all forms. People get attracted to miracles than reality. Those miracles and all Maya in different forms are just baits to delude the mind to go away from Lord’s love.  In this context, Guru ji advises that the ones who live in His love, who are absorbed in His Name, enjoys like having every thing because the mind is stilled. That state of mind is equal to every thing mortals die for. For a devotee, Lord’s grace is everything. So Guru ji uses prevailed concept of  supernatural claimed powers and well accepted things of wealth known as” Nao Nidh”. Lakh Khusheea lakh patshaaeea” to give a hint about the state of mind where nothing but Lord’s love exists, that state of mind is equal to a bundle of happiness and numerous kingships. As you see all worldly things come with baggage of sufferings and anxiety. I am giving a few examples from Gurbani so that one can understand what Guru Message is about “Nao Nidh” but first, lets see its literal meaning”nao nidh means ** ਨੌ* *ਖਜ਼ਾਨੇ/ਸੁਖ ਦੇ ਸਾਮਾਨ**, **ਇਹ ਹਨ: ਪਦਮ (ਸੋਨਾ ਚਾਂਦੀ) ਮਹਾ ਪਦਮ (ਹੀਰੇ ਮੋਤੀ)**, **ਸੰਖ** (**ਸੁੰਦਰ ਕਪੜੇ ਰਸਦਾਇਕ ਭੋਜਨ) ਮਕਰ (ਸ਼ਸ਼ਤਰ ਵਿਦਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਤੇ ਰਾਜ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਮਾਨ)**, **ਕੱਛਪ (ਕਪੜੇ ਅਨਾਜ਼ ਦੀ ਸੌਦਾਗਰੀ)**, **ਕੁੰਦ (ਸੋਨੇ ਦੀ ਸੌਦਾਗਰੀ)**, **ਨੀਲ (ਮੋਤੀ ਮੁੰਗੇ ਦੀ* *ਸੌਦਾਗਰੀ) ਮੁਕੁੰਦ (ਕੋਮਲ ਕਲਾ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ**, nice treasures**) **(SGGS Punjabi Dictionary)*
*In bHai Mohan Singh Kosh its meanings are described*

*ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ**}. **ਨਵ ਨਿਧਿ.* *ਨੌ ਨਿਧੀਆਂ. ਨੌ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ. ਸੰਸਕ੍ਰਿਤ ਗ੍ਰੰਥਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਖ਼ਾਸ ਖ਼ਾਸ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਇਹ ਨਿਧੀਆਂ* *ਹਨ- ਪਦਮ**, **ਮਹਾਪਦਮ**, **ਸ਼ੰਖ**, **ਮਕਰ**, **ਕੱਛਪ**, **ਮੁਕੁੰਦ**, **ਕੰਦ**, **ਨੀਲ**, **ਅਤੇ ਵਰ੍*ਚ**¹. "**ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ* *ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਰਿਧਿ ਸਿਧਿ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ". (ਸੁਖਮਨੀ) ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਤੋਂ ਭਾਵ ਸਭ ਧਨ ਸੰਪਦਾ ਹੈ.* *ਮਾਰਕੰਡੇਯਪੁਰਾਣ ਦੇ ੬੮ਵੇਂ ਅਧ੍ਯਾਯ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪਦਮਿਨੀ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਵਿਦ੍ਯਾਦੇਵੀ* *ਦੇ ਆਸਰੇ ਨਿਧੀਆਂ ਰਹਿਁਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ. ਅਰ ਇਸ ਦੇ ਲੇਖ ਤੋਂ ਸਿੱਧ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਨਿਧੀਆਂ* *ਖਾਸ ਖਾਸ ਰਤਨ ਰੂਪ ਹਨ. ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਗੁਣ ਦੱਸੇ ਹਨ**, **ਜਿਵੇਂ- ਪਦਮਨਿਧਿ* *ਸਾਤ੍ਵਿਕ ਹੈ**, **ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਪੁੱਤ ਪੋਤੇ ਵਧਦੇ ਹਨ**, **ਸੋਨਾ ਚਾਂਦੀ ਆਦਿ ਧਾਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ* *ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ. ਮੁਕੁੰਦ ਨਿਧਿ ਰਜੋਗੁਣ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਹੈ. ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਸੰਗੀਤ ਵਿਦ੍ਯਾ ਦੀ* *ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ. ਕਵੀ ਗਵੈਯੇ ਹਰਵੇਲੇ ਹਾਜਿਰ ਰਹਿਂਦੇ ਹਨ. ਮਕਰ ਨਿਧਿ ਤਮੋਗੁਣੀ* *ਹੈ**, **ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਸ਼ਸਤ੍ਰਵਿਦ੍ਯਾ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ**, **ਸਭ ਤੇ ਹੁਕੂਮਤ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ. ਇਸੇ* *ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਨਿਧੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਵਰਣਨ ਹੈ. [**¹"**पद्मोऽस्त्रिया महापदमः शङ्खो मकर* *कच्छपौ**, **मुकुन्द कुन्द नीलश्व वर्चोऽपि निधयो नव". (**ਹਾਰਾਵਲੀ).]*

*Now read how “nao nidh” are attached to the Lord*

*ਪੰਨਾ 19, ਸਤਰ 2**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=19&punjabi=t&id=785#l785
**ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਉਪਜੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਏਕੁ ਕਰਮਿ ਪਵੈ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ **॥**੨**॥
**Na▫o ni**ḏẖ** upjai nām ek karam pavai nīsā**ṇ**. ||2||
**The nine treasures are produced from Name of the One Lord. By His Grace, we obtain His Banner and Insignia. ||2||
**ਮਃ **1 *
* -**ਪੰਨਾ 73, ਸਤਰ 17**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=73&punjabi=t&id=2986#l2986
**ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਮੈ ਪਲੈ ਬਧਾ ਛਿਕਿ ਜੀਉ **॥**੮**॥
**Na▫o ni**ḏẖ** nām ni**ḏẖ**ān har mai palai ba**ḏẖ**ā c**ẖẖ**ik jī▫o. ||8||
**I have firmly attached the Name, the Home of the Nine Treasures to my robe. ||8||
**ਮਃ **5   - *
*ਪੰਨਾ 115, ਸਤਰ 17**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=115&punjabi=t&id=4696#l4696
**ਸਚੇ ਸੇਵਿ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਨਿ* *ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਨਾਮੁ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਵਣਿਆ **॥**੫**॥
**Sac**ẖ**e sev sa**ḏ**ā suk**ẖ** pā▫in na▫o ni**ḏẖ** nām man vasāva**ṇ**i▫ā. ||5||
**Serving the True One, they find a lasting peace; they enshrine the nine treasures of the Naam within their minds. ||5||
**ਮਃ **3 *
*Now look, why these nine treasures are to be found within the body? Please read on *

*ਪੰਨਾ 146, ਸਤਰ 9**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=146&punjabi=t&id=6050#l6050
**ਤਿਸੁ ਵਿਚਿ* *ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਨਾਮੁ ਏਕੁ ਭਾਲਹਿ ਗੁਣੀ ਗਹੀਰੁ **॥
**Ŧis vic**ẖ** na▫o ni**ḏẖ** nām ek b**ẖ**ālėh gu**ṇ**ī gahīr.
**Within the body are the nine treasures of the Name of the Lord-seek the depths of these virtues.
**ਮਃ **2   -  *
*Following Guru Vaakas makes it more clear as per stated above*
* ਪੰਨਾ 205, ਸਤਰ 11**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=205&punjabi=t&id=8891#l8891
**ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਇਕ ਠਾਈ ਤਉ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਕੈਠੈ ਜਾਇਓ **॥**੩**॥
**Na▫o ni**ḏẖ** nām ni**ḏẖ**ān ik **ṯẖ**ā▫ī **ṯ**a▫o bāhar kai**ṯẖ**ai jā▫i▫o. ||3||
**The nine treasures of the wealth of the Name of the Lord are in that one place. Where else should we go? ||3||
**ਮਃ **5   -  *
*Its all about Him*
* ਪੰਨਾ 235, ਸਤਰ 2**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=235&punjabi=t&id=10247#l10247
**ਗੁਰਿ* *ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਨਾਮੁ ਵਿਖਾਲਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਕਰੀ ਦਇਆਲਿ **॥**੫**॥
**Gur na▫o ni**ḏẖ** nām vik**ẖ**āli▫ā har **ḏ**ā**ṯ** karī **ḏ**a▫i▫āl. ||5||
**The Guru has shown me the nine treasures of the Naam. The Merciful Lord has bestowed this gift. ||5||*
* Now it has been addressed directly to the Lord, so Guru ji is interested in his followers inclination filled with love towards the Lord*
*ਪੰਨਾ 293, ਸਤਰ 16**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=293&punjabi=t&id=13454#l13454
**ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ **॥
**Na▫o ni**ḏẖ** amri**ṯ** parab**ẖ** kā nām.
**The nine treasures are in the Ambrosial Name of God.
**ਮਃ **5 **ਮਃ **1 *
*Here is Guru ji’s verification about it, all known or prevailed nine treasures are meaningless*
*ਪੰਨਾ 372, ਸਤਰ 12**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=372&punjabi=t&id=17083#l17083
**ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਨਾਮੁ ਗ੍ਰਿਹ ਮਹਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਨੇ **॥
**नउ निधि नामु ग्रिह महि त्रिपताने ॥
**Na▫o ni**ḏẖ** nām garih mėh **ṯ**arip**ṯ**āne.
**With the nine treasures of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, I am satisfied in my own home.
**ਮਃ **5   -  *
*You see it is Lord’s Name that holds the power*
* ਪੰਨਾ 387, ਸਤਰ 7**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=387&punjabi=t&id=17750#l17750
**ਨਾਮੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ* *ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਸਿਧਿ **॥
**Nām pa**ḏ**ārath na▫o ni**ḏẖ** si**ḏẖ**.
**The wealth of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, is for me the nine treasures, and the spiritual powers of the Siddhas.
**ਮਃ **5   -  * 
*So who cares about those so called “nidhya or sidhya”, Guru ji shakes all chains to free the soul*
*ਪੰਨਾ 518, ਸਤਰ 5**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=518&punjabi=t&id=23156#l23156
**ਜਾ ਤੂੰ ਤੁਸਹਿ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨ* *ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਘਰ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਹਿ **॥
**Jā **ṯ**ūŉ **ṯ**usėh miharvān na▫o ni**ḏẖ** g**ẖ**ar mėh pāhi.
**When You are pleased, O Merciful Lord, I find the nine treasures within the home of my own self.
**ਮਃ **5   -  ** Na▫o ni**ḏẖ** pā▫ī rāj jīvā boli▫ā.
**I obtain the nine treasures and royalty; chanting Your Name, I live.
**ਮਃ **5 **http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=569&punjabi=t&id=25110#l25110
** ਪੰਨਾ 577, ਸਤਰ 6**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=577&punjabi=t&id=25371#l25371
** http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=754&punjabi=t&id=32413#l32413
**ਇਸੁ ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ* *ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਪਾਈਐ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਵੀਚਾਰਾ **॥**੪**॥
**Is kā▫i▫ā an**ḏ**ar nām na▫o ni**ḏẖ** pā▫ī▫ai gur kai saba**ḏ** vīc**ẖ**ārā. ||4||
**Within this body are the nine treasures of the Naam; contemplating the Word of the Guru's Shabad, it is obtained. ||4||
**ਮਃ **3   -  *
*Now look at how Bhagat Kabir Ji looks at this” Nao Nidh’*
*ਰਾਮੁ ਰਾਜਾ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਮੇਰੈ **॥ **ਸੰਪੈ ਹੇਤੁ ਕਲਤੁ ਧਨੁ ਤੇਰੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥   (1158)*
*Rām rājā na▫o niḏẖ merai. **Sampai heṯ kalaṯ ḏẖan ṯerai. ||1|| rahā▫o. *
*The sovereign Lord is my nine treasures. **Thou has the love of property, woman and wealth. Pause. *
*ਰਾਮੁ ਰਾਜਾ = ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ* *ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! **{**ਨੋਟ: ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ **'**ਰਾਜਾ**' **ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ**, **ਉਹ ਹੈ **'**ਰਾਜਨ**'; **ਜਿਵੇਂ** '**ਰਾਜਨ! ਕਉਨੁ ਤੁਮਾਰੈ ਆਵੈ**'}**। **ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ = ਨੌ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ**, **ਜਗਤ ਦਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਧਨ-ਮਾਲ**। **ਮੇਰੈ** = **ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਣੇ**, **ਮੇਰੇ ਲਈ**, **ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ**। **ਸੰਪੈ ਹੇਤੁ = ਐਸ਼੍ਵਰਜ ਦਾ ਮੋਹ**। **ਕਲਤੁ =* *ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ**। **ਤੇਰੈ = ਤੇਰੇ ਲਈ**, **ਤੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**।

**ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ! ਮੇਰੇ ਲਈ ਤਾਂ ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਜਗਤ ਦਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਧਨ-ਮਾਲ ਹੈ** (**ਭਾਵ**, **ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ**, **ਇਹੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਲਈ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਹੈ)**। **ਪਰ ਤੇਰੇ* *ਭਾਣੇ ਐਸ਼੍ਵਰਜ ਦਾ ਮੋਹ**, **ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਧਨ-(ਇਹੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹਨ)**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**। *
*In love with the lord, the soul enjoys being with the Lord, what else is left more important than that?  The answer is none. So Guru Teachings are very positive, there is no chance they can take us to those worldly attractive tricks or wealth but to the Lord.*
*ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ* *ਨਾਮੁ ਵਸਿਆ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਛੋਡਿਆ ਮਾਇਆ ਕਾ ਲਾਹਾ ਹੇ **॥**੨**॥**(1057)
**Na▫o ni**ḏẖ** nām vasi▫ā g**ẖ**at an**ṯ**ar c**ẖẖ**odi▫ā mā▫i▫ā kā lāhā he. ||2||
**The Naam, the embodiment of the nine treasures, abides within their hearts; they renounce the profit of Maya. ||2||( Note: profit must be understood as attraction here)
**ਮਃ **3*
*Hoping it will clear the concept Guru ji uses.*


G Singh


----------



## pk70 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Thanks a lot, Aad0002Jio*
* Kiram ji inquired about “no nidh” concept as it is used a lot in Sree Guru Granth Sahib ji. Sikhs are being taken back to the Lord by defining what real “no nidh” actually are since during Guru ji times, people with extra powers would exploit the public and get more attention then the Real Creator.  Guru Nanak has guided the followers to be free of any kind of fear. There is a price to pay for that, so what is the price? “the surrendering of the self” that has failed to set us free, the pursuit of worldly “no nidhya” strengthens  the difficulty of self surrendering*. *There are other things in this regard in Sree Guru Granth Sahib ji which must be addressed*.*May be another time*


----------



## pk70 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Here is another verification of why His love is given the highest priority, other stuff for which decency, morality, ethics and civility are sold by most, becomes insignificant for His seeker, kindly read on and find out the purity of love for HIM*
*ਓਹਾ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਿਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
*Asa 5th Guru Tipade. **I seek (only)the love of that beloved of mine. Pause. *
* (**ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ) ਪਿਆਰੇ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਦਾ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਹੀ (ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ)**।**੧**।**ਰਹਾਉ**। *
*ਕਨਿਕ ਮਾਣਿਕ ਗਜ ਮੋਤੀਅਨ ਲਾਲਨ ਨਹ ਨਾਹ ਨਹੀ **॥**੧**॥ *
*Gold, game, elephant -pearls and rubies, no, no, I need them not. *
*(**ਹੇ* *ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਪਿਆਰ ਦੇ ਟਾਕਰੇ ਤੇ) ਸੋਨਾ**, **ਮੋਤੀ**, **ਵੱਡੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਮੋਤੀ**, **ਹੀਰੇ-ਲਾਲ-ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਚੀਜ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ**, **ਨਹੀਂ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ**,**।**੧**। *
*ਰਾਜ ਨ ਭਾਗ ਨ ਹੁਕਮ ਨ ਸਾਦਨ **॥ **ਕਿਛੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਨ ਚਾਹੀ **॥**੨**॥ *
*No empire no fortune, no command and no relish; **none of these do I desire. *
*(**ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਿਆਰ ਦੇ ਥਾਂ) ਨਾਹ ਰਾਜ**, **ਨਾਹ ਧਨ-ਪਦਾਰਥ**, **ਨਾਹ ਹੁਕੂਮਤ ਨਾਹ ਸੁਆਦਲੇ ਖਾਣੇ-ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਚੀਜ਼ ਦੀ ਭੀ ਲੋੜ ਨਹੀਂ**।**੨**। *
*ਚਰਨਨ ਸਰਨਨ ਸੰਤਨ ਬੰਦਨ **॥ **ਸੁਖੋ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਹੀ **॥ **ਨਾਨਕ ਤਪਤਿ ਹਰੀ **॥ **ਮਿਲੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਿਰੀ **॥**੩**॥**੩**॥**੧੪੩**॥   407*
*The patronage of the Lord's Feet and obeisance unto the saints, **in these I find the comfort of comfort. **Nanak's burning is gone, **by obtaining the love of the Beloved. *


----------

